# 3 out of a huge collection



## Reaper

Well, I am gonna start with the first 3 of currently 14 Long Guns I have:

click Images to see full res version.

Norinco Mod. 84 II, Beretta CX4 STORM 9mm and Mossberg M500 ATP


Norinco 84 closer look, with TDI Arms X47 RIS System installed


Reciever view, TDI Pistolgrip installed, and 4x32 erticle intensified Scope mounted on top of the TDI Bridge Mount (Part of the X47)


Handguard area view, with side-mounted LED Lenser V2, TDI 4 Position Folding Grip and Tactical Green Laser installed. 


Beretta CX4 STORM 9mm


Front view, with Green Laser and side-mounted SureFire 6P. Note the threaded barrel to accept my B&T Silencer ;-)


Reciever view of the CX4, with Aimpoint installed.


Always hope there's more to come ;-)

Reaper


----------



## Shipwreck

Show off :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 

When debating whether or not to get my PS90 - I kept debating whether or not I should buy a Storm. Its a good gun.


----------



## Reaper

Its is a damn good gun. I already have like 8000 rounds through her, and still no problems at all. only downside is, that the iron sights are quite crap, and the protector posts of em are in the way for almost any optics u wanna mount. I really think about cutting them off, so they don't get in my way again.

In terms of accuracy, I never had anything more accurate in 9mmP. eats all the ammo you feed her, tacks nice holes with all self defense ammo, and eats your standard 92FS Mags.


Reaper


----------



## Shipwreck

Last week I contemplated selling my USPc to pay for one in 9mm, but decided not to. Maybe I'll save for one eventually.


----------



## Reaper

Small extra image to tease Shipwreck ;-)

click to see full res.


----------



## -gunut-

Looks sexy with that suppressor! :smt033


----------



## Bukwild CTO2

nice

______________________________
love the mossberg as well


----------



## buck32

I want one!!!!!!


----------



## nky1129

I can't begin to explain how jealous I am.


----------



## imager67

That makes my poor old AK47 look naked.


----------



## yzfrider

Reaper said:


> Well, I am gonna start with the first 3 of currently 14 Long Guns I have:
> 
> click Images to see full res version.
> 
> Norinco Mod. 84 II, Beretta CX4 STORM 9mm and Mossberg M500 ATP
> 
> 
> Norinco 84 closer look, with TDI Arms X47 RIS System installed
> 
> 
> Reciever view, TDI Pistolgrip installed, and 4x32 erticle intensified Scope mounted on top of the TDI Bridge Mount (Part of the X47)
> 
> 
> Handguard area view, with side-mounted LED Lenser V2, TDI 4 Position Folding Grip and Tactical Green Laser installed.
> 
> 
> Beretta CX4 STORM 9mm
> 
> 
> Front view, with Green Laser and side-mounted SureFire 6P. Note the threaded barrel to accept my B&T Silencer ;-)
> 
> 
> Reciever view of the CX4, with Aimpoint installed.
> 
> 
> Always hope there's more to come ;-)
> 
> Reaper


Wow, that 9mm is nice, I'm guessing thats not on Ca. approved list. I just may have to leave this state!


----------



## Lethaltxn

Reaper said:


> Well, I am gonna start with the first 3 of currently 14 Long Guns I have:
> 
> click Images to see full res version.
> 
> Norinco Mod. 84 II, Beretta CX4 STORM 9mm and Mossberg M500 ATP
> 
> 
> Norinco 84 closer look, with TDI Arms X47 RIS System installed
> 
> 
> Reciever view, TDI Pistolgrip installed, and 4x32 erticle intensified Scope mounted on top of the TDI Bridge Mount (Part of the X47)
> 
> 
> Handguard area view, with side-mounted LED Lenser V2, TDI 4 Position Folding Grip and Tactical Green Laser installed.
> 
> 
> Beretta CX4 STORM 9mm
> 
> 
> Front view, with Green Laser and side-mounted SureFire 6P. Note the threaded barrel to accept my B&T Silencer ;-)
> 
> 
> Reciever view of the CX4, with Aimpoint installed.
> 
> 
> Always hope there's more to come ;-)
> 
> Reaper


WOW! I hope my collection can look like that once I'm finished paying off student loans.


----------

